# Can someone please help me??!!



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I really love this pic but i want there to be a beautiful background. So could someone make a background on it? (and i know that the backround already on it is cool loooking, but im sure you guys can make a cooler one)


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Anyone?!?!?!?!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

PLease will someone edit it???!!!!!


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Calm down Morganshow. 
Everyone here has lifes outside of HF and cant always help you right away.
Plus... it takes a while for people to edit pictures and there are very few that actually have the software and practice to remove objects and change backgrounds.

Sorry I cant help you. I only edit photos... with effects and cropping and stuff. I cant change backgrounds


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I was just bumping, and i know.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

I know... just when you put so many exclamations and stuff it makes you sound really impatient and everything...


----------



## bobobop1 (Apr 18, 2009)

how do you want the pic?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Lol, goodness. A little pushy.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

It would probably help if you went through stock photos and found a background that you would like behind it.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry guys i didnt mean like i was impatient, i was just bumpng up.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

bobobop1 said:


> how do you want the pic?


No special way. Just make it how you want it.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

BuMp...


----------

